# Japanese Car/ Toy Models



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just bought a Japanese ( at least I think its Japanese) car/toy kit today. All the writing on the box is in Japanese with the exception of the name BEAVER. It's a small blue car with egg shaped tires, and an electric motor. Anyone ever had one of these before? Was this one in a series? Seems that I saw one that was a jeep at one time, years ago. Googled it the best I could with no results. Hoping some of you might have some info on it for me. 
Thanks!


Hooty


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I may have one in that series in my positions now, At lest I think it may be related to yours anyway, If where talking about the same thing here, If you could post a picture of it maybe we could tell more LIKE WHAT IT MAY BE WORTH, Maybe we could compare as well, Mine is a RoadBuster model kit (JAPANESE), The only English words on the box besides the 1/24 scale Datsun Pickup Truck Catapila Road Buster description across the top as well as some English in small print for some small description appears NO WHERE ELSE but the top of the box as well, it to is in Japanese every where else, All the instructions and other details on the sides of the box and IN THE BOX are all in Japanese as well, Here is a quick shot of that so you can see that, The model is complete inside as well and still raped in its original plastic coating separating the parts, and it to Uses a Small motor to build it To run the tracks, THATS IS NOT IN THE BOX, don't know if it was originally of not, but its missing now in any case, Might be related to your toy who knows I know there where more of these made buy them ALL DEFERENT, OR IS YOURS A KIT AT ALL ?, like this one, 
LETS SEE A PICTURE OF IT LIKE I SAID, So I might be able to tell you what it is worth, I KNOW WHAT MINES WORTH.
This is some web information I found on mine, 

DATSUN PICKUP TRUCK 4WD PLUS CATERPILLAR ROAD BUSTER

1/24 SCALE PLASTIC MODEL KIT FROM AOSHIMA, JAPAN

MOTORIZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RE-260 MOTOR x 2 NOT INCLUDED

VINTAGE KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SUPER RARE KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.gogo-boy.com/product/448


But i would not take less then $150 for mine, Its in much nicer shape then this one as well.



Ian


----------

